# Trolling motor



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

I have added a trolling motor to my Vibe Sea Ghost 130 to increase my fishing range and help me get back to the launching area when the wind increases. It will also give me more days fishing because I tend to stay home when the wind is blowing. I chose a small 35 amp/hrs battery because I rarely fish over 3-4 hours, and I still prefer paddling while fishing.

http://youtu.be/c7y5h4a7DdM


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Tommy;

I think you did a great job on really explaining the steps used to modify and mount the motor. I also am a fan of modified kayaks for both range and safety.

You bring up some very interesting and relevant facts, as many of us get older and still have the desire to fish a motorized kayak is a good choice to stay on the water and safe.

Great video!


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

Absolutely fantastic video. You sir are a very good speaker. Very clear. Also the video was very thorough. I enjoyed watching it. I may say suggest a cleat (like the one on a hobie outback that holds the rudder line) so that you can adjust the tilt of the motor. Then you could raise and lower the motor one handed. I did very much enjoy the video. Very good editing and very informative. Thank you for posting


----------



## Fishtration (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you for sharing. Video was very thorough and I think could help a lot of people modify their kayaks.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

barefoot said:


> Tommy;
> 
> I think you did a great job on really explaining the steps used to modify and mount the motor. I also am a fan of modified kayaks for both range and safety.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bruce. I consider myself very fortunate to be able to continue to do the things I like to do, even if I have to make concessions to do so.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

RedfishNone said:


> Absolutely fantastic video. You sir are a very good speaker. Very clear. Also the video was very thorough. I enjoyed watching it. I may say suggest a cleat (like the one on a hobie outback that holds the rudder line) so that you can adjust the tilt of the motor. Then you could raise and lower the motor one handed. I did very much enjoy the video. Very good editing and very informative. Thank you for posting


Thank you for the gracious words. The Vibe has a pinch mechanism for deploying the rudder, but the chord was too flimsy and tended to stretch. I will look at the Hobie option, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

In AL we would have to register that - is this the same in FL or they don't require for powered kayaks?


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

choppinlow said:


> In AL we would have to register that - is this the same in FL or they don't require for powered kayaks?


Yes, registration is required in Florida.


----------



## admiller (Jul 23, 2016)

Skiffer said:


> Yes, registration is required in Florida.


I am interested in doing this on my kayak.. what did it take to register your yak? And how much did it cost?


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

admiller said:


> I am interested in doing this on my kayak.. what did it take to register your yak? And how much did it cost?


You will need the certificate of origin for the kayak and a bill of sale to show them you have already paid sales taxes. Mine cost less than $25 for the registration, but because I ordered it on line, I hade to pay sales tax. FYI, I am getting about four hours run time on the 37 Ah battery on lower speeds, with no paddling. Make an appointment at the tag office.


----------



## admiller (Jul 23, 2016)

Which trolling motor did you use and what is your top speed?


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

admiller said:


> Which trolling motor did you use and what is your top speed?


I used a Minn Kota Endura 30. It is meant for fresh water, but I used this same motor for over 10 years on a small boat in saltwater with no problems. I have not actually measured my speed, but my guess would be about 5mph tops. This video will give you an idea when I put it on top speed to get back to the launch quickly.

https://youtu.be/4HL5FGT2hco

If you live locally and want to see my install up close, shoot me a pm and I will give you my address. Tommy


----------

